# New Halter ...screws on the noseband OUCH ! can I fix it ?



## Norah (Mar 20, 2012)

Recieved a halter from the US , and the noseband has a gold -silver plate across it . Pretty , but on the bottom side , where it makes contact with the bridge of the horses nose the head of 3 screws stick out : ( I cant send it back as a friend picked it up for me while visiting ... what i really wanted was a cable halter . but OK now , is there anything I can do to fix this ? maybe with sticky sided fridge door insulation? or wax? or a hot glue gun glue around the sides of the screw , then foam . problem is ...its such a small area , i dont want the halter to sit funny on the nose . would love ideas , Does anyone have an older style , cable halter , that they would like to sell ?


----------



## Minimor (Mar 20, 2012)

Perhaps a bit of silicone around the screws and then a strip of electrical tape along the length of it, just to finish it off? That's my best suggestion. I haven't encountered this problem. One halter had just one screw that had a bit of a rough edge--it didn't stick out at all, just felt a bit rough, so I put a piece of electrical tape over it. That works very well--no more rough edge.

Do the screws stick out very far? I wonder if you could get some shorter ones somewhere & put those in? Is this a leather halter?


----------



## liltnt (Mar 21, 2012)

what about mole skin? its kind of like a sticky on one side felt. It come in several thicknesses and might work on that. In the us it is used to cover sore spots caused by your shoes. We pick it up at walmart . in the pharmacy area. or by dr scholls.


----------



## Norah (Mar 24, 2012)

I used a black colored silicone over the screws and all the way down the nose piece on the inside then attached a strip of felt ...worked like a charm . Thanks for the ideas


----------

